# Suche Leute, die mit mir zusammen Minecraft spielen wollen ...



## Magogan (7. April 2012)

Hiho,

ich suche ein paar Leute, die mit mir zusammen Minecraft spielen wollen, ich habe sogar einen Server (Überlebensmodus) 

Hat jemand Interesse?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2012)

Wie wär's mit dem Minecraft-Unterforum? Ich reporte es mal, damit es verschoben wird.

Ansonsten bin ich mittlerweile eher selten am minecraften, kannst mir aber gern mal ne PN schreiben und ich schau mal rein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2012)

Zocke auch nur noch gelegentlich, aber auch nur, weil es den Server, auf den ich immer gezockt habe, mittlerweile nicht mehr gibt ...

Schreibe dir mal ne PM, vllt schau ich dann auch ma rein


----------



## Schniggly (8. Mai 2012)

Hey ich suche einen Server mit paar Leuten, wen du noch platz hast schaue ich mal gerne vorbei


----------



## Magogan (9. Mai 2012)

IP: minecraft.magogan.de

Wenn du mir deinen Minecraft-Namen per PM schreibst, kann ich dir auch ein Grundstück erstellen, wo du dann bauen kannst ... du musst nur sagen, wo du das haben willst ^^

Der Server ist noch nicht so ganz fertig, gibt noch viel zu machen, u.a. fehlen viele Grundstücke (hab aktuell nur 4 definiert, davon 2 vergeben) ...

Aber in der Bergbau-Welt (gibt ein Portal dorthin) kann jeder alles bauen (und auch wieder abreißen) ^^


----------



## kaifly (5. Mai 2015)

ist hier noch was Active? suche derzeit ein kleinen Server um mit paar Leuten zu spielen ?


----------

